

Facebook Dumps Bing, Will Introduce Its Own Search Tool - samfb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/13/facebook-dumps-bing-will-introduce-its-own-search-tool/

======
sytelus
_Search is an incredibly difficult space to delve into, and Facebook’s search
products will face their own unique challenges in that the closed network,
with over 1 billion active users, is home to more than a trillion posts. Zuck
said on an analyst conference call in July that his search engineers often
remind him that Facebook represents the biggest web search corpus out there._

Assuming Google indexes 150B urls, 1K content/url avg on very low end, it's
150T corpus. Assuming even nominal 200 byes per post FB has 200T corpus. It's
truly amazing to me that FB content now rivals rest of the entire Internet!

